# Investigation overkill before FET?



## Rosie11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, looking for advice or similar stories... after embryo banking and pgs testing I have one embryo ready to do an FET. Great. I thought. Meanwhile my consultant has decided I need a hysteroscopy (despite a clear 3D sis), cervical dilation (despite easy previous transfers but based on cramps after the last one) and a whole mock cycle to do an ERA receptivity test. This is due to two previous fails, but they weren’t with pgs tested embryos. I really cannot face all these extras, let alone afford them, but he is warning me to not cut corners as I may not be in the position of having a good embryo (I’m 41 and it took me two years to get this far). I feel he is taking advantage of my vulnerability as there’s not good enough clinical reasons to do anything beyond the hysteroscopy, but will blame myself for cutting corners if not successful. 
If anyone has any thoughts I would be most grateful. He’s actually put me off even trying!


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I understand where you’re coming from, I often feel the same. 
I was about to go for era test few months back but cancel it as I couldn’t bear taking all the drugs for a mock cycle. Same, a hysteroscopy is expensive and it might not give you much information. 
Other ladies here you’ll read, will test for everything before trying another transfer. 
The truth probably stands somewhere in the middle. 
Do what’s right for you. 
Will you afford another cycle if this doesn’t work? Do you think the test might give you an answer? 
And most importantly, you have a pgs embryo, if you think that’s the only reason why your previous cycles didn’t work and everything else is fine with your uterus then yeah, probably not worth doing it. 
Did you have any previous pregnancies?


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Rosie, oh what an awful dilemma he has put you under, he must think you are a money pit. As you say a hysteroscopy isnt really required as the 3d test was clear. I don't believe you need a cervical dilatation, I had really bad transfers all except one as i have a tilted cervix, no way would anything have helped, my consultant is highly regarded in his field and was the head of fertility at Leeds LGI and he did my transfers and had mixed results. A whole mock cycle to check something that can change from month to month anyway depending on how regular your cycles are, plus add in that a medicated FET regulates everything is it really needed? 
We will always wonder if we could have done better, however I do believe some of these clinics are out for what they can get and prey on our vulnerability and desperation to have a child.

Good luck with your decision and hope you get the best outcome xx


----------



## bippy11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Rosie, 
It's so tricky isn't it?!? After three failed FETs we PGS tested and got only one good blast. We also did ERA test and immunes. However, we were the ones who decided that we wanted to do that because we only had one, and so we asked doc about it, rather than the other way round, so we didn't feel that we were being pushed in to anything or that doc was out for our money.. unfortunately it didn't work, but I am glad that I am not wondering whether that was because we transferred at the wrong time or wishing we had tested other things. Although of course we will never know why it didn't work! The ERA Mock cycle allowed us to fine tune protocol and doubled up as a scratch. 
We now have some more PGS tested frosties and hoping for transfer soon. I had a hysteroscopy in August to check everything ok and double up as a scratch before the transfer - our doc, who is also head of fertility at an NHS unit, got us on waiting list for that so we got it for free. Although it takes a bit of time to wait, perhaps you could look in to whether that would be possible to save the money. My ovaries (and my mind!) had to recover from egg collections before FET, so we had to wait anyway. 
It's so difficult when you only have one. I think its really important that you trust your doctor, so you can feel happy with whatever decision you make, and not feel like you have been pushed in to it. Otherwise might be worth getting second opinion. 
I don't know if this is helpful, but I wish you all the best with making your decision - whatever you decide will be right for you xxx


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Rosie-

What did you decide to do?

We were in exactly the same situation this time last year, and we did it all. Had 1 good embryo PGS tested. We did the mock cycle, the ERA, the hysteroscopy, the neupogen, the immunes.

The time and money was painful BUT I'm really glad we did bc it just eliminated any 'what ifs' Sadly my embryo didn't survive the defrost which was super hard after all that prep and have now moved into DE but I feel I'm in a better position now bc I know my ERA results etc and can use that info for transfer dates on my future cycles.

Good luck to you xx


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry for bumping a necro-thread.

I have the exact same issue. Aged 39. Never done an IVF cycle before. One little boy (aged two) after four years of TTC in total (I started TTC at 33). I have known immune problems and conceived my son naturally in a four-month period while these were treated.

First egg collection with PGS. Six blasts, one PGS normal embryo. Now my consultant wants to do an entire mock cycle with ERA, a hysteroscopy (okay), and D&C before embarking on a FET. 

My immune problems are currently being treated so I don't understand why I can't just transfer my PGS normal embryo and, if that doesn't work, I do another egg collection and - maybe - do the ERA then. 

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Statistically you’re probably receptive as ERA shows that a very small number are outside of receptivity window.
Since this is your first transfer with no prior implantation failure yes, I would say ERA is an overkill...also a very, very expensive one.
The hysteroscopy I guess could be justified if you had a history of polyps for example, if not even that’s debatable and a saline sonohysterogram would probably be enough.
It’s up to you at the end of the day but I would seriously question the consultant about the necessity of all these tests.
I had ERA and for me it didn’t show anything, almost had a hysteroscopy as well but in the end it wasn’t necessary but that was after 3 failed cycles.


----------

